# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  αναζητηση καταληλου ζευγους μεγαφωνων

## geofar

Εχω ενα retro  ραδιοπικάπ έπιπλο  telefunken bayreuth studio 105 που λειτουργει και πάλι μετα απο επισκευη στην έξοδο των ηχείων (αλλαγη τρανζιστορ απο ειδικο) .Θα μπορουσε κάποιος να μου προτείνει μεγάφωνα , συμβατα με τετοια συσκευή? Ο τεχνιτης που το επισκεύασε μου σύστησε μεγαφωνα  6-8 Ω / 15-20W . Δεν είναι ειδικός και δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω σε τεχνικές ερωτήσεις. Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## nick1974

Να υποθεσω εχεις κομπλε το επιπλο με τα ηχεια του (γιατι αν ειναι να βαλεις εξωτερικα ηχεια απλα οτι και να βαλεις κανει)Οι καμπινες ειναι "Αγγλικου ηχου" (δηλαδη απο σχετικα λεπτο ξυλο) και το ολο συστημα δινει εμφαση στις μεσαιες, οποτε θες full range με σχετικα καλη ευαισθησια (watt και κουραφεξαλα ειναι μεγεθη του κολου οταν μιλαμε για ηχο και μεγαφωνα υψηλης ευαισθησιας, οποτε αστα για τους αυτοκινητακηδες που τους αρεσει)Τωρα οσον αφορα προταση μεγαφωνου, εξαρταται τι ακριβως θες. Μια πραγματικα παρα πολυ καλη λυση την οποια θεωρω και ως το απολυτο VFM (οχι φθηνα αλλα παρα πολυ οικονομικα σε σχεση με την αποδοση τους) ειναι τα SICA τα οποια βρισκουν εφαρμογες και σε πολυ καλα και ακριβα ηχεια, και σιγουρα θα βρεις καποιο να ταιριαξει με αυτου του ειδους τις καμπινες αρκει να διαλεξεις το καταλληλο. Προσεξε γιατι ΟΛΑ τους τα fullrange εχουν εκδοχες σε 8 και σε 4 Ωμ. Προτιμησε οπως και να χει τα 8
Αν δωσεις ιντσες μπορω να σου προτεινω και το καταλληλο (8ρια ειναι? )
Αν παλι δεν εχεις τα μαμισια ηχεια αυτο που θα σε παιδεψει λιγο παραπανω ειναι να φτιαξεις τις καμπινες ωστε να μοιαζουν με τις original (αν θες να βγει ιστορικα σωστο πρεπει να φτιαξεις και τις γριλιες που εχουν. Σχεδια ψιλοκυκλοφορουν στο ιντερνετ, αλλα κατα τη γνωμη μου αν το φτιαξεις ιδιο θελει μαραγκο)
Επισεις στο πισω μερος οι καμπινες κανονικα εχουν χαρτονι και οχι ξυλο (αυτο αν θες να εισαι ιστορικα σωστος παντα, οχι για καλυτερο ηχο) και δεν τερματιζουν βεβαια με μπορνες αλλα τα καλωδια τους βγαινουν απο τρυπα.
Τελος αν δε σε νοιαζει να εισαι ιστορικα σωστος και θες απλα ενα ζευγαρι ηχεια για να το βαλεις να δουλευει, οτι ηχειο και να βαλεις κανει (καλο ειναι να ειναι βεβαια να ειναι σχετικα υψηλης ευασθησιας). Δρομοι, ισχυς κτλ κτλ  εντελως αδιαφορα.
Η εξοδος ηχου σου ειναι τρανζιστορικη με 2 * AD149 (καμια 10ρια w σε pp )

----------


## IRF

> μετα απο επισκευη στην έξοδο των ηχείων (αλλαγη τρανζιστορ απο ειδικο)



Τι λάθος έγινε και κάηκαν τα τρανσίστορ; ρωτάω για να μην ξανακαούν;με τι τα αντικατέστησε τα ΑD με  AD ή καμιά πατέντα;ρίξε μια ματιά;Υ.Γ. είναι με τρανσιστορ; ή με λυχνίες;Ρωτάω γιατί παρασύρθηκα επειδή έχω παρόμοιο TELEFUNKEN με AD στην έξοδο

----------


## nick1974

> είναι με τρανσιστορ; ή με λυχνίες;Ρωτάω γιατί παρασύρθηκα επειδή έχω παρόμοιο TELEFUNKEN με AD στην έξοδο



Το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα ειναι υβριδικο. Ολο το rf κομματι ειναι λυχνιες και το κυκλωμα ηχου ειναι τρανζιστορικο

προφανως δε γνωριζει να πει αν εγινε κατι η οχι, αλλα απ οσα λεει δε νομιζω να καηκε κατι στα χερια του, απλα το βρηκε με καποιο θεμα και το πηγε σε καποιον για επισκευη.
Αν το χε λειτουργησει θα ειχε και ηχεια, η εστω το ενα

----------

